# Most loved/Most hated Sonic Game?



## Redsonic (Apr 10, 2015)

My favorite would have to be Sonic Adventure 2. Worst: Sonic Boom.
What about you guys?


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Apr 10, 2015)

My favourite would probably be Unleashed, whereas my least favourite would be Sonic and the Secret Rings. Thankfully I haven't had the misfortune to play Boom...


----------



## Redsonic (Apr 10, 2015)

I enjoyed Unleashed a lot too! Sonic and the Secret Rings was awful in my opinion as well. Hah yeah don't do it, Boom is disappointing. :x


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 10, 2015)

Sonic and secret wrongs was originally a port of Sonic 06, ofcourse it's going to suck arse.
To be honest, I hate Sonic 4 Part 1 and 2, just came out too late compared to the classics and just plays meh.

Honorable (bad) mentions being: Sonic Rush Adventure (1st was decent) Sonic Colors (DS) Sonic Boom and the various "Gems" collections.

However Sonic Adventure is muh fave, 2 was good but it just kinda lacked an adventure, it was just level -> cutscene -> level -> cutscene -> cutscene -> level (and so on)

Needed more of a hub world, Chao garden wasn't enough to be a hub tbh.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 10, 2015)

As a big Sonic fan it breaks my heart to see how bad the games have been doing lately. I've enjoyed them up to Unleashed (with the Sochi Winter Olympics being an exception). My all time favorite Sonic game will always be Sonic Adventure 2 Battle. I love so many of the games; Sonic Riders, Sonic R, Sonic the Fighters, Sonic Shuffle, you name it. I would have to agree with you though that Boom is the worst. I had high hopes when I first heard about it, but the game's difficulty and level of fun is at an all time low for Sonic.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 10, 2015)

Most loved: Sonic 3 & Knuckles.

Most Hated: Shadow the Hedgehog


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Apr 10, 2015)

Sonic Adventure is my favorite. Like Hyogo said, the hub world won me over. I thought Sonic Boom was going to be good compared to the more recent Sonic games, but it just doesn't seem like a Sonic game anymore.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 10, 2015)

Generations is also an amazing game.

I'm surprised that not many people played it. :c


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 10, 2015)

I hate every single game before Sonic Adventure. It (Sonic Adventure) was decent, I HATED Sonic Adventure 2 except for story, music and Sonic and Shadow stages, Everything past Heroes was amazing bar Secret Rings, Lost World, Sonic Boom and Runners. My favourite is either Sonic and the Black Knight or Sonic Generations (Mainly the 3D stages.).


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 10, 2015)

*Loved:* Sonic Heroes, SA1, SA2, ShTH

*Hated:* Secret Rings, Fighters, Labyrinth


----------



## Bowie (Apr 10, 2015)

Sonic Adventure (specifically, Sonic Adventure DX) is my favourite Sonic the Hedgehog game. I don't really hate any of them, though.


----------



## Tao (Apr 10, 2015)

My favorite is easily *Sonic 2*. Partially because of nostalgia, partially because it was still in the period where Sonic still really focused on lots of platforming rather than running forwards whilst the game plays itself...




Worst? Sonic Adventure 1. I didn't like it that much to begin with but it's also aged horribly, making it worse than it already was. Sonic Adventure 2 wasn't much better but at least it didn't have Big the Cat. 

I just generally don't like many of the 3D Sonic games. The controls always feel like it's a bad Steam game.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 10, 2015)

I like Generations, if only because you can give the game mods on the PC version.

As for what I don't like, Lost World on the 3DS. The areas past the second area drag on forever, and there's the traditional Dimps level designs, such as bottomless pits and dash pads everywhere, and the cutscenes are horribly compressed; and don't get me started on the special stages...


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 10, 2015)

Most loved is probably SA2B, or the original one for the genesis. Nostalgia is a big part of that ^^

Most hated is the infamous Sonic 06? But the most broken, unplayable game in the series is Sonic Free Riders. I heard it gave people physical pain when they played it and it was impossible to control.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 10, 2015)

Tao said:


> *Sonic Adventure 2 wasn't much better but at least it didn't have Big the Cat. *



Then you must've played the GameCube version, because Big The Cat had cameos everywhere in the Dreamcast, and HD versions of the game.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 10, 2015)

Shadow the Hedgehog was also pretty awful. The story made no sense and what is even the purpose of the guns and the slow vehicles when Shadow can run at super sanic speed, use chaos blast/control/spear and carry ten times his weight naturally


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 10, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Shadow the Hedgehog was also pretty awful. The story made no sense and what is even the purpose of the guns and the slow vehicles when Shadow can run at super sanic speed, use chaos blast/control/spear and carry ten times his weight naturally



To me, I liked ShTH cause of all of the different storylines you have because it allowed you to piece together your own thoughts on who/what is Shadow. Yes, I understand that they all converged into one story at the end, but I still liked the idea that everything you did shaped what happened until that point. However, for the guns unless they were a key part of the challenge, I left them alone for the most part, same with the vehicles. Though, you can't really say much about the Chaos Spear as he doesn't get a chance to use it until The Final Way.


----------



## Tao (Apr 10, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> Then you must've played the GameCube version, because Big The Cat had cameos everywhere in the Dreamcast, and HD versions of the game.



I did. Thank Zeus they took him out of that version!

I have the HD version on Steam (well, what I assume is the HD version). I wouldn't know if he's there or not though since I couldn't put up with the controls long enough to find out.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 10, 2015)

I liked the game and enjoyed the game, but honestly.. It seemed like SEGA tried too hard to make Shadow a badass when everyone knew he was one already.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have Sonic Free Riders on my shelf and I've been too nervous to play it. The Angry Joe video about it was like a huge warning not to. XD


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 10, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> I liked the game and enjoyed the game, but honestly.. It seemed like SEGA tried too hard to make Shadow a badass when everyone knew he was one already.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I have Sonic Free Riders on my shelf and I've been too nervous to play it. The Angry Joe video about it was like a huge warning not to. XD



Okay, I will agree with that comment 100%. They did try to overdo Shadow's personality a little bit too much. However, it sounds like you'd agree with me on this: if they didn't put in the extra weaponry and vehicles, or at least put some MEANING behind them, it would be at least 50% better.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 10, 2015)

Yes, I completely agree with you! Gah. I remember I got Shadow the Hedgehog for Christmas and spent like 10 minutes struggling to drive that stupid car in westopolis (was it westopolis that had the first car in the game? I forgot)

Maybe one day the game will be remade or have a sequal. Hopefully


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 10, 2015)

Redsonic said:


> My favorite would have to be Sonic Adventure 2. Worst: Sonic Boom.
> What about you guys?



I have literally the exact same opinion xD



No seriosuly, I love SA2B so much. When me and my sisters were younger we would spent endless hours doing the multiplayer mode and the Chao Garden. 

(they need to bring the Chao garden back lol)


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 10, 2015)

Is Sonic Boom a good show? I haven't seen it yet


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 10, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Is Sonic Boom a good show? I haven't seen it yet



It's alright, not the best show on TV...but at least it's far better than Underground or Sonic X.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RosieThePeppyCat said:


> I have literally the exact same opinion xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the Chao Garden as well!

That's pretty much one of the few reasons I go back to SA2.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 10, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> It's alright, not the best show on TV...but at least it's far better than Underground or Sonic X.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Exactly! Every once in a while I'll bout up my Wii just to check on my Chaos <3


If they made a game for the 3DS called "Chao Garden" and was like $40 I would totally buy it xD


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 10, 2015)

Oh, okay. ^^ I'm still wondering why they gave Sonic a brown scarf in his redesign. It clashes with everything. It should be like a red scarf to match his shoes, or a green scarf to match his eyes. But instead they chose poop color


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 10, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Yes, I completely agree with you! Gah. I remember I got Shadow the Hedgehog for Christmas and spent like 10 minutes struggling to drive that stupid car in westopolis (was it westopolis that had the first car in the game? I forgot)
> 
> Maybe one day the game will be remade or have a sequal. Hopefully



I know what you're talking about. Though...I hated Prison Island, particularly the floating disk thing.

As for the scarf, I remembered reading one comment in Game Informer "Did that neckerchief help in train robberies back in the 1980s?" or something to that effect.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 10, 2015)

The floating discs of doom. X_X I also hated shooting that ufo thing that was hovering above the ground. You had to chase it down the entire level and kill its multiple barriers before it escaped. It took me forever to get that done!

What do you think about Knuckles' redesign?


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 10, 2015)

Favorites: Sonic Adventure 2 and Sonic Adventure DX. (MY CHILDHOOD!)

Least Favorites: Modern Sonic.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RosieThePeppyCat said:


> I have literally the exact same opinion xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG THE CHAO GARDEN! That was my THING back then!


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 10, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> The floating discs of doom. X_X I also hated shooting that ufo thing that was hovering above the ground. You had to chase it down the entire level and kill its multiple barriers before it escaped. It took me forever to get that done!
> 
> What do you think about Knuckles' redesign?



In Lethal Highway, iirc. I found it easy, if you're able to get started right out the gate: HOMING ATTACK THAT <CENSOR> LIKE MAD!

Knuckles, looks a little bit different than what I was thinking, mostly cause they hulked him a bit much.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 10, 2015)

every Sonic game after Adventure 2 is bad


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 10, 2015)

LOL 

All the memories of that game are flooding back now. "YOU KNOW WHAT THEY SAY THE MORE THE MERRIER" "Find the computer room!" "Maria!" "MARIA!" "Maria?" "Maria!" And every single time Shadow swore. So many good and frustrating times omg

Yeah, I agree about Knuckles. My friend made jokes about him being inflated with helium


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 10, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Is Sonic Boom a good show? I haven't seen it yet



probably the best thing to come out of this franchise in ages


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 10, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> every Sonic game after Adventure 2 is bad


Was Sonic Adventure DX after Adventure 2?


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 10, 2015)

LambdaDelta idk if you're sarcastic or not, but I respect your opinion


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 10, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> LOL
> 
> All the memories of that game are flooding back now. "YOU KNOW WHAT THEY SAY THE MORE THE MERRIER" "Find the computer room!" "Maria!" "MARIA!" "Maria?" "Maria!" And every single time Shadow swore. So many good and frustrating times omg
> 
> Yeah, I agree about Knuckles. My friend made jokes about him being inflated with helium



*glares at the second quote*...Uhh...anyways! I can remember all, if not most, of the opening scene of ShTH still. Even after not playing it for so long.



Spoiler: Scene



OUTSIDE WESTOPOLIS:
_A newspaper blows around in the wind and gets caught up against Shadow's leg_

Newspaper: 50 year return of the Black Comet

Shadow: (Thinking) _Shadow the Hedgehog. Why does that name haunt me? It's the only thing I can remember. And that gruesome image._

FLASHBACK - ARK
_(Maria, as seen from Shadow's POV, is running with Shadow down a corridor of the ARK when they hit a dead end, turning around shows SEVERAL G.U.N. soldiers. Gunshot fire is heard as the screen fades to white)_
Shadow: MARIA!
FLASHBACK ENDS

Shadow: Who am I...and who is this Maria?

_(Suddenly the sky turns black and red with a vortex appearing, spilling out SEVERAL aliens that instantly cause havoc in the city)_

Shadow: _(Starting to turn around)_ Look how pathetic they are, I don't have time for these humans.

Black Doom: Shadow...

_The Eye floats to in front of shadow and starts to show a holographic image of Black Doom_

Black Doom: As you can see, the day of reckoning will soon be here. Bring me the seven Chaos Emeralds as promised.

Shadow: Who are you?! And how do you my name! And just what are you talking about?!

_The eye, hologram fading, turns away as several explosions happen (interestingly enough) in front of Shadow._

Shadow: Just what was that all about? And just who was that guy? Well, if he says he knows the truth about who I am then, like it or not, I have to believe him. The only way I'm going to know who I am is by getting those Chaos Emeralds.

_Shadow darts off down towards the city_


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 10, 2015)

#crawwwwlingginnnmyskin I replayed that scene in my head just now!  So much angst

I never realized how much Shadow talks to himself. He doesn't just say a sentence or anything; he monologues like characters in Shakespeare plays. The only time he actually 'thinks' without moving his lips is that beginning scene


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 10, 2015)

Yeah, you are right. Though, why don't we talk via PMs about ShTH before we completely derail this! xD


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 10, 2015)

Oh yeah. XD Whoops

I replied to your PM ^^


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 10, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> LambdaDelta idk if you're sarcastic or not, but I respect your opinion



100% serious here

But that said, the Adventure games were by no means great either. They're super flawed, but I feel what they did right has been the closest to the 3D Sonics being actually good.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Paperboy012305 said:


> Was Sonic Adventure DX after Adventure 2?



I'm not counting that, since its just a port of Adventure 1.

Though in that case, it would be in order of release

Adventure (Dreamcast)
Adventure 2 (Dreamcast)
Adventure 2 Battle (GameCube)
Adventure DX (GameCube)


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 10, 2015)

All Sonic games are flawed. I still respect your opinion and agree with you

Sonic Colors came very close to bringing back a good reputation for the series, but the games after it kinda fumbled. (And after the disastrous Sonic Boom game, I'm kinda wishing Sonicteam would take a break to get their act together)


----------



## Tao (Apr 10, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> All Sonic games are flawed. I still respect your opinion and agree with you
> 
> Sonic Colors came very close to bringing back a good reputation for the series, but the games after it kinda fumbled. (And after the disastrous Sonic Boom game, I'm kinda wishing Sonicteam would take a break to get their act together)



Sonicteam should just be locked in a cupboard altogether.


At this point, I would sooner trust Ubisoft or Activision more to make a half decent Sonic game rather than the people who've worked on them since it went 3D.


----------



## Spongebob (Apr 10, 2015)

Loved: Sonic Colors
Hated: Boom


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 10, 2015)

Yeah, you're right. SEGA still struggles to make a decent looking Sonic toy, for crying out loud. lol the Sonic amiibo was better sculpted and more accurate than all of the previous merchandise combined. Someone else could probably do a better job, that's for sure

But I am faithful and stubborn when it comes to things I like. I will stick by Sonicteam until they die of starvation after being locked up in that cupboard


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 10, 2015)

I agree with the overall comment, but personally I think it really went flop after they tried to branch out too far with Riders, Secret Rings, Boom, Unleashed etc. That said, if they'd go back to Sonic Heroes or so. I think they would be pretty good. (particularly if they still have Team Chaotix)


----------



## Spongebob (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm worried that Sega might die soon.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 10, 2015)

I dunno about that, there's still SOME hope.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 10, 2015)

There is hope! At least Sonicteam is trying new things all the time instead of recycling the same game mechanics over and over.

The werehog was.. interesting, but the risk they made to even put that in is admirable.

Sonic with a sword was also a pretty cool idea in theory. 

The 2D 3D mesh sidescrolling during stages in Sonic Colors/Generations is a nice addition, as well as the wisp power ups. At least they're trying to do more than just a 'get to the goal' mission


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 10, 2015)

That is true, they are changing things up, but I think they're trying too much, too hard, and too fast.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 10, 2015)

Yeah! They release games too quickly without polish. That's why all of them share wonky cameras, glitches, and a whole bunch of other common problems. 

They have so many great ideas, but they need to reel them in and do some editing. Every book on the shelf has been rewritten hundreds of times before it even got published. Sonicteam should revise and edit a bit more too


----------



## MrPicklez (Apr 10, 2015)

Is this Cory?


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 10, 2015)

MrKisstoefur said:


> Is this Cory?



Cory in the House is best anime.


----------



## Stalfos (Apr 11, 2015)

Sonic 2 is by far the best one. Sonic 1 and Sonic 3 & Knuckles are really good too. I kinda like the Sonic Advance games as well.

Sonic Adventure sucked sooo badly. It's really awful. Sonic *needs* to be 2D.

And he needs to ditch all of those bloodsucking "friends" that are using him.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 11, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> probably the best thing to come out of this franchise in ages


What about Sonic Generations?

It feels like I'm the only one in this thread that actually played that game.
Seriously, go and buy that game off of Steam or something, you guys will not regret it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tao said:


> Worst? Sonic Adventure 1. I didn't like it that much to begin with but it's also aged horribly, making it worse than it already was. Sonic Adventure 2 wasn't much better but at least it didn't have Big the Cat.


Yeah, can't argue with that there.

But honestly, Adventure 2 aged a lot worse in my opinion.

Yeah, Adventure 1 was buggy and all that, but I at least enjoyed half of the Adventure in Adventure 1 (Sonic, Tails, & Knuckles campaign) compared to Adventure 2 where I only enjoy the Sonic-Shadow stages, the Chao Garden, and nothing else.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 11, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> every Sonic game after Adventure 2 is bad



This completely. And agreeing with the fact that even Adventure and Adventure 2 weren't great by any means.


----------



## undernickle (Apr 11, 2015)

Best: Sonic R

Worst: Sonic Adventure




bring it on, fanboys.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 11, 2015)

undernickle said:


> Best: Sonic R
> 
> Worst: Sonic Adventure
> 
> ...


Yes.

Sonic R is clearly the best Sonic game of all time.


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 11, 2015)

undernickle said:


> bring it on, fanboys.


People who don't appreciate going fast in the sunshine are losers.

I'm really feeling the Sunshine!


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 11, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> People who don't appreciate going fast in the sunshine are losers.
> 
> I'm really feeling the Sunshine!


Does it brighten up your day?


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 11, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Does it brighten up your day?


It makes me want to run, reach for the sunshine and forget about the rain!


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 11, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> It makes me want to run, reach for the sunshine and forget about the rain!



Personally, I like living in the city.

So many people all around 
So many feelings to be found 
Living in a city where no one lets you down


----------



## undernickle (Apr 11, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> It makes me want to run, reach for the sunshine and forget about the rain!



are you livin in the city?

- - - Post Merge - - -

cuz you gotta keep that dream alive!


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 11, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Personally, I like living in the city.
> 
> So many people all around
> So many feelings to be found
> Living in a city where no one lets you down





undernickle said:


> are you livin in the city?
> 
> cuz you gotta keep that dream alive!


What am I doing now, by coming back for more,
Is it me, or I have been here before?
I want to go somewhere that we can explore!

Take me there, 
Take me anywhere,
You want to go,
To a place that we both know.


----------



## EndlessElements (Apr 11, 2015)

i adore Sonic 3, Sonic Adventure 1 and 2. childhood *~* uhh, i've never played Sonic Boom, but i imagine it's pretty bad from what i watched when game grumps played it. i dislike Sonic 2006 and Sonic 1 quite a bit


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 11, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> What am I doing now, by coming back for more,
> Is it me, or I have been here before?
> I want to go somewhere that we can explore!
> 
> ...



We don't have to worry.
Take us back in time, to another world.


----------



## Cirom (Apr 11, 2015)

Out of _the ones I've played_... (basically, all of 'em except Sonic '06, Sonic Unleashed, Knuckles Chaotix and Sonic Boom)

*Loved:* Sonic Colours (both versions), Sonic Generations (both versions), Sonic 3 & Knuckles

*Liked:* Sonic Heroes, Sonic Rush (and Adventure), Sonic Riders, Sonic R (;D)

*Hated:* Sonic Adventure 2 Battle), Sonic Lost World, Sonic 4 (Both Episodes, ESPECIALLY 2)

Included a "liked" section because my favourites are The Obvious Three. ;U The three main Sonic games which everyone agrees is great. ;T


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 11, 2015)

Can You Feel the Sunshine actually gave me a headache while I was playing. It's the only song that ever caused me physical pain


----------



## lars708 (Apr 11, 2015)

Redsonic said:


> My favorite would have to be Sonic Adventure 2. Worst: Sonic Boom.
> What about you guys?



My favorites would be Sonic Adventure 2 Battle and Sonic Unleashed (Wii as i only played the Wii version of it) 
My least favorite Sonic game would be Sonic and the Secret Rings, i just can not stand the game, the theme, the gameplay, the music EVERYTHING! 

I never played any of the Sonic Boom games but i played the 3DS Demo, did not hate that but the levels are rather plain and boring if you play it for longer than a hour i guess. I think it would not be the worst Sonic game but it isn't good that's for sure!


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 11, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> We don't have to worry.
> Take us back in time, to another world.


Don’t you know,
That we really have to go, 
To a place,
Where you can feel my heart just race.

COME ON NOW RACE...
EVERYBODY'S SUPER SONIC RACING...


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 11, 2015)

wow double post zzz


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 11, 2015)

lars708 said:


> My favorites would be Sonic Adventure 2 Battle and Sonic Unleashed (Wii as i only played the Wii version of it)
> My least favorite Sonic game would be Sonic and the Secret Rings, i just can not stand the game, the theme, the gameplay, the music EVERYTHING!
> 
> I never played any of the Sonic Boom games but i played the 3DS Demo, did not hate that but the levels are rather plain and boring if you play it for longer than a hour i guess. I think it would not be the worst Sonic game but it isn't good that's for sure!



Yeah, I hated Secret Rings as well.
The controls man..the controls...they're just...ugh..

Boom 3DS was alright, I do like the gameplay a bit, but levels tend to go on forever if you don't know what you're doing.


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 11, 2015)

Suddenly Page 8 didn't want to exist so I fixed it.

Thank, also Sonic 4 still sucks


----------



## EndlessElements (Apr 11, 2015)

oh my god, Sonic 4 was horrible


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 11, 2015)

EndlessElements said:


> oh my god, Sonic 4 was horrible



It was.

Especially episode 2.


----------



## Cirom (Apr 11, 2015)

Guh. I _want_ to like Sonic Adventure 2, I really do - but when the game forces the Tails/Eggman levels with their absolutely AWFUL controls at you almost constantly, it's extremely hard to. The Knuckles/Rouge levels aren't even that bad - at least their controls are tolerable and there are hint monitors literally everywhere. And then there are the actually good Sonic/Shadow levels, which end up lasting about half the duration of all the other levels. Short but sweet, indeed. 

I'm half tempted to just download an "Unlock everything" cheat just so I can play with ONLY the Chao Garden, because that thing's pretty amaze. I just wish it wasn't attached to such an awful game. ;T

EDIT: uh why did this topic randomly show page 3 in my face okay (ie: removed really old quote)


----------



## ThatLancer (Apr 11, 2015)

Sonic 2, Unleashed, and Sonic CD are my favorites. '06 and every Mega Drive game are terrible. I'd probably add Generations to my favorites list if I had played it. Promised myself I'd finish Colors before buying it and... it hasn't happened yet. I blame Monster Hunter and Animal Crossing.


----------



## EndlessElements (Apr 11, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> It was.
> 
> Especially episode 2.



i didn't even bother to play that, but i was considering it recently. i'm going to assume i shouldn't now lol


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 11, 2015)

EndlessElements said:


> i didn't even bother to play that, but i was considering it recently. i'm going to assume i shouldn't now lol


Yeah, I wouldn't, not worth it tbh.


----------



## Android (Apr 11, 2015)

Sonic Adventure 2: Battle is the only Sonic game I actually completed, and it will always hold a special place in my heart. Plus, the multiplayer action is so fun. 

Shadow the Hedgehog sucks. I know it's a spinoff, but it sucks.

And, I don't know how many people actually played this, but Sonic and the Seven Rings also sucked. The only good thing about it is the multiplayer, and the only good thing about the multiplayer is that it is so bad you have so much fun playing it with others. It's hilarious seeing Sonic and Tails in little stupid boats, and I swear the boat mode is way more unfair than Mario Party. So fun.



mysonicplush said:


> Can You Feel the Sunshine actually gave me a headache while I was playing. It's the only song that ever caused me physical pain



I love that song.  I love the whole soundtrack.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 11, 2015)

Aw, it's great that you like the song! The song itself was very adorable and happy the first time, but I sucked at Sonic R and had to listen to it endlessly while running around the stage forever. It was a bad experience for me xD 

Totally agree with you about Shadow the Hedgehog. 

Sonic and the Secret Rings had _amazing_ minigames. lol my favorite was one where you literally shoot Sanik & friends into a giant target. They faceplant and just stay there the rest of the game. It's so funny! Since I had a vendetta against Shadow, I would purposely play as him to shoot his angsty butt into the giant moving target.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 11, 2015)

Wanna know the worst Sonic game ever?

Sonic Jam on the game.com


----------



## Android (Apr 11, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Aw, it's great that you like the song! The song itself was very adorable and happy the first time, but I sucked at Sonic R and had to listen to it endlessly while running around the stage forever. It was a bad experience for me xD
> 
> Totally agree with you about Shadow the Hedgehog.
> 
> Sonic and the Secret Rings had _amazing_ minigames. lol my favorite was the giant bullseye where you literally shoot Sanik & friends into it. They faceplant and just stay there the rest of the game. It's so funny! Since I had a vendetta against Shadow, I would purposely play as him so I can shoot his angsty butt into the giant moving target.



Oh, OK. I never actually played Sonic R, just listened to the soundtrack. I'm totally into 90s house, so Sonic R hit the spot for me.

Don't know if the italics are sarcastic or not, because I actually think all of the minigames are terrible. And that's why I find them so charming!! I like playing bad games, and Seven Ring's multiplayer is a guilty pleasure of mine. I guess my favorite is the one with the carpets. So stupid and I love it.
Unfortunately I never got very far in the actual story, so I haven't unlocked any of the characters.  I might do it at some point, because I'm tired of playing as Amy.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 11, 2015)

90s forever! I miss a lot of stuff from the 90s.

The minigames are terrible, but they're so terrible that they're funny and charming just like you said! I personally loved Sonic and the Secret Rings (although that constant pinky swearing was so cheesy.. and the wish about the hankerchiefs.... I just don't know what was going on with the writing) Sonic's flaming nipple was a cool intro to the stages and the homing attacks hurt my arms. But I needed the exercise

!! You should finish the game at least! You need to see the cheesy Sonic wish for more hankies, and the stage for Erazor's castle was really cool to play through


----------



## Android (Apr 11, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> !! You should finish the game at least! You need to see the cheesy Sonic wish for more hankies, and the stage for Erazor's castle was really cool to play through


Don't know.  I never had fun playing it, and found the controls pretty annoying. I might as well, I've completed far worse game.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 11, 2015)

Aww

If it wasn't fun, then don't worry about trying to finish it.

The ending takes itself so seriously that it's hilarious. imo it's worth suffering through the whole game to see it


----------



## SolarInferno (Apr 12, 2015)

Similar to quite a lot of people, my most loved Sonic game is Sonic Adventure 2:Battle. I spent that much time working on the Chaos in the Chao Garden on there increasing their levels, only thing that drove me and my brothers mad though was that every so often the Gamecube just decided to completely wipe the memory card clean for some reason. Even so, along with Sonic Advance and Sonic Advance 2, I'd work on farming tens of thousands of rings to buy different coloured eggs, I remember with both myself and my brothers working on it, we managed to get several shiny metallic Chaos that costed between 10,000-40,000 rings each that we imported from the GBA to the Gamecube.

I bought it again about a year ago on PC too, which works excellently if you plug an Xbox controller in, I'd imagine it'd be really awkward with M+keyboard though. The side missions on there are actually still pretty fun too, makes it a bit more interesting than just being restricted to doing the story missions for rings. Bit disappointed that you can't transfer GBA data or anything to it though, that's a bit of a downer.


My least favourite is probably Sonic Rush (DS), it didn't really feel like it did much different to the old Sonic games especially in terms of level design, plus there was no Chao garden.  I think it was the first game I got all of the Chaos Emeralds in though, although from what I remember (been nearly 10 years since I played) the extra story it unlocked was also kinda underwhelming.


----------



## Psydye (Apr 12, 2015)

All(or most of) the classic games are great! Haven't played that much past SA 2: Battle. mostly out of just keeping out of touch w/ the franchise. Then I decided to give Sonic and the Black Knight a try....wish I had stayed out of touch!


----------



## Chaotix (Apr 12, 2015)

Most Liked:

Sonic Adventure 2 

Sonic 3 for Genesis

Sonic CD



Seeing the lack of mentions for Sonic CD really smh cause that game is a gem and plus the Japanese Soundtrack is amazing.

Most Hated:

Sonic 06

Sonic Heroes

Shadow The Hedgehog


----------



## Kuroh (Apr 12, 2015)

My all time favorite is Sonic Adventure 2~ So many good memories from that game hehe

Least favorite would have to be Sonic Boom. I played it at a friend's house and it was way too easy. Even with younger age groups it wouldn't be a challenge. The game would keep giving you an _insane_ amount of rings all the time, even though the limit capacity was 100 (or something like that) and the characters would keep saying "Aw yeah! MORE rings!" even though you had the maximum amount all the time. If you got hit by an enemy it wouldn't matter because you would soon get more rings to recover.

The idea of co-op was interesting for Sonic but the game istelf... n o.
It would be nice if they included co-op in a future Sonic game again or atleast a chao garden. I'll never understand why they haven't made a chao garden in 14 years??? (correct me if I'm wrong though I haven't really played much of the portable games)


----------



## Cardbored (Apr 12, 2015)

I'm probably the only one who struggles to play the modern Sonic games. He's moving too fast (I know he's supposed to) but I don't have the reflexes to go to the secret/alternate paths, especially not the ones in 2D, and they feel so linear compared to SA2.


----------



## ChisanaAoi (Apr 12, 2015)

My favorites were Sonic Adventure 2: Battle as I loved the little Chaos (and it was the first one I beat completely. Then my cousin stole my memory card :c ) and Sonic Heroes which I just liked the different teams.

I didnt particularly like Sonic Generations. I don't know why I bought it for my 3DS and was kind of dissapointed in it.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 12, 2015)

ChisanaAoi said:


> I didnt particularly like Sonic Generations. I don't know why I bought it for my 3DS and was kind of dissapointed in it.


You really should buy the superior HD version instead, honestly the 3DS game is a really really boring game and the Level Design is so empty and not that interesting.


----------



## HeyPatience (Apr 12, 2015)

My favorites are the original 3 on the Sega Genesis since I played them so much as a kid growing up. I honestly didnt like anything past Sonic Heroes. Especially Secret Rings.


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 12, 2015)

I love Adventure 2 but it's got some flaws and awkward animation. xD

Shadow the Hedgehog is probably one of the worst. But I mean, who thought it would be good?


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 12, 2015)

Everyone in this thread is awesome

*brushes dust off wii* I'm going to shoot Shadow at some targets now.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 21, 2015)

I hope Sonic Advance on the Virtual Console comes over to NA and EU. Japan already has it, and I think it's the best Sonic 4.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 21, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> I hope Sonic Advance on the Virtual Console comes over to NA and EU. Japan already has it, and I think it's the best Sonic 4.


It is the best Sonic 4.

I hope so too.


----------



## samsquared (Apr 21, 2015)

Sonic 2 & 3 ftw

I don't care about any other Sonic games. I have played Sonic and the Black Knight and some other Sonic games of the same variety (cash-cow?) but none of them have left any sort of impression on me. I remember being utterly bored with the one I named.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 22, 2015)

I realized I posted already. God **** it.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2015)

Psydye said:


> I realized I posted already. God **** it.



I know the feels.

oh games lol i though it said characters unless you changed it ay.

love: the first one <3
hate: super sonic racing, cd and that school game lol


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2015)

Loved: Sonic Adventure 2 Battle(Still own it for Gamecube)
Hated: Any of the Sonic and the _____ titles. I've only played Sonic and the magic rings one, but it was utter garbage. I refuse to touch any of the others.


----------



## pokedude729 (Apr 23, 2015)

Favorite: either Colors or Rush

Least Favorite: Lost world


----------



## Zan (Apr 23, 2015)

Now this is my kind of topic. I was just a wee baby when the Dreamcast came out so I'm not too familiar with anything before that aside from re-releases. I've missed a few spin offs, but out of what I've played:

Most: Sonic Adventure 1 and 2. I played them almost every day as a kid and still play them fairly often. I owned the Dreamcast versions and GC versions though GC is the console I finally beat them on. Sonic Generations comes in right behind them.

Least: Probably (predictably) '06 though that's mostly disappointment and frustration than hate at this point. I am _incredibly_ forgiving of this series lol


----------



## Heartcore (Apr 23, 2015)

Loved: Sonic Adventures 1&2 and Sonic Heroes.

Those are the only sonic games I've played and I've genuinely loved them all.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 23, 2015)

Zan said:


> Now this is my kind of topic. I was just a wee baby when the Dreamcast came out so I'm not too familiar with anything before that aside from re-releases. I've missed a few spin offs, but out of what I've played:
> 
> Most: Sonic Adventure 1 and 2. I played them almost every day as a kid and still play them fairly often. I owned the Dreamcast versions and GC versions though GC is the console I finally beat them on. Sonic Generations comes in right behind them.
> 
> Least: Probably (predictably) '06 though that's mostly disappointment and frustration than hate at this point. I am _incredibly_ forgiving of this series lol



I actually enjoyed the game despite its numerous... glitches.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 23, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I actually enjoyed the game despite its numerous... glitches.



That gif made my day omg


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 24, 2015)

My sister and I were playing Sonic Heroes yesterday and as much as I adore the game and the stages, the game, quite frankly, hasn't aged well. We were doing two player racing and everytime one of us jumped, the whole game lagged. Mix lagging and the game's slippery controls. Good luck. 

It's a shame because it was a fun game back in the day. It's almost unplayable now. :c Maybe they'll give it a remake in the future? The stages were awesome. I loved most of the music. It's so nostalgic. But sadly, it's one of those games that will forever live in my heart and what I remember, will not be how the game is now.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 25, 2015)

Sonic 06 was pretty bad. Way too glitchy. 


I didn't like Sonic and The Secret Rings that much. I hated the single player mode, but me and my sisters and friends spent HOURS on the multiplayer mode. If you are looking for a sonic game like Mario Party, get Sonic and The Secret Rings. The multiplayer mode is the best part haha.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 25, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I actually enjoyed the game despite its numerous... glitches.



Even to this day, people are still finding weird stuff going on in that game.


----------



## Zan (Apr 26, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I actually enjoyed the game despite its numerous... glitches.


Lol, I might be disappointed in it but I'm most certainly not unamused.

There are the bare bones for some neat ideas in that game. I was _so_ excited to get a 360 and play it when it came out. Ah well. I actually haven't finished it, I'm stuck on the Last Story during that gauntlet before the final boss. Stupid eyeball things and ridiculously bad controls...


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 26, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I actually enjoyed the game despite its numerous... glitches.



Me too, it's a guilty pleasure honestly....with Sonic's Story anyway.
The rest of the game is pretty miserable. 

(also, I know exactly where this gif is from but I'm not going to tell > v >)


----------



## Kitkatkat123 (Apr 26, 2015)

I honestly was expected a lot more from Boom.... Guess I was wrong!


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Apr 26, 2015)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Sonic 06 was pretty bad. Way too glitchy.
> 
> 
> I didn't like Sonic and The Secret Rings that much. I hated the single player mode, but me and my sisters and friends spent HOURS on the multiplayer mode. If you are looking for a sonic game like Mario Party, get Sonic and The Secret Rings. The multiplayer mode is the best part haha.



I can attest to that. I didn't like SatSR myself, but the multiplayer was legendary.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 29, 2015)

Earth Wolf-Howl said:


> I can attest to that. I didn't like SatSR myself, but the multiplayer was legendary.



IKR. So many hours on that multiplayer ^-^


It's not the greatest multiplayer, but it does work. If you've got friends over then it's really fun to play xD


----------



## azukitan (May 1, 2015)

Sonic Adventure 2 is my absolutely favorite. Sonic Colors was sooooo bad! I'm sure there are worse games out there, but this one happens to fill me with the most regret. *sniff* I only bought you for the free hat (?;︵;`)


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (May 1, 2015)

Sonic Colours was okay. I need to play more of that. I've had it sitting in my closet forever, and then one day me and my sister opened it and played a few levels. 

Basically I really like the 3D parts, and there should be less 2D and more 3D. (also "Reach for the Stars" is such an amazing song)


----------



## spCrossing (May 1, 2015)

Colors was alright.

I really wish that the game wasn't 70% 2D and how the 3D sections weren't baron as hell.
But Generations beats it out of the water anyday.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (May 1, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Colors was alright.
> 
> I really wish that the game wasn't 70% 2D and how the 3D sections weren't baron as hell.
> But Generations beats it out of the water anyday.



EXACTLY. I really wish I got to own Generations. I've played it a few times and watched millions of gameplay videos, and that game is fantabulous. <3

Sonic Colours would be a lot better if more of the game was in 3D.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 1, 2015)

I forgot to mention, there's Sonic X for the Leapster.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (May 1, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> I forgot to mention, there's Sonic X for the Leapster.



OMG xD


I remember seeing that in stores as a child and I remeber actually wanting it lol.

How bad was it? Did you ever play it?

I never actually played it xX


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 1, 2015)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> OMG xD
> 
> 
> I remember seeing that in stores as a child and I remeber actually wanting it lol.
> ...



It's an edutainment game. What do think the quality is like?


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (May 1, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> It's an edutainment game. What do think the quality is like?



I think it would be bad xD.



Brb gonna go see if I can find gameplay for it xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Omg look at this xD
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4I7sicfYauA


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (May 1, 2015)

azukitan said:


> Sonic Adventure 2 is my absolutely favorite. Sonic Colors was sooooo bad! I'm sure there are worse games out there, but this one happens to fill me with the most regret. *sniff* I only bought you for the free hat (?;︵;`)



I have to admit it, I honestly found Colours pretty disappointing myself. Compared to Unleashed, in my opinion, it just felt kind of boring. Thankfully it didn't cost me much.


----------



## spCrossing (May 1, 2015)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> OMG xD
> 
> 
> I remember seeing that in stores as a child and I remeber actually wanting it lol.
> ...



Its Sonic 3 for preschoolers.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (May 1, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Its Sonic 3 for preschoolers.



Yea I see xD. Well when I was a little kid I didn't know any better. 



Sonic the Hedgehog 2 was my life as a kid xD. Me and my sister played the crap outta that game.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 1, 2015)

Earth Wolf-Howl said:


> I have to admit it, I honestly found Colours pretty disappointing myself. Compared to Unleashed, in my opinion, it just felt kind of boring. Thankfully it didn't cost me much.



Colors feels dated compared to Unleashed and Generations. I don't really think Colors was that great either, especially when you played Generations before this.


----------



## Cirom (May 2, 2015)

I've been playing through Sonic Heroes again recently, having been a childhood favourite of mine. Surprised how WELL that game has aged, to be fair! While it could very well be nostalgia talking, I've been having so much fun playing through the stages in that game and even beating Team Sonic's final boss (which I could never do as a kid!) .. Comparing to Sonic Adventure 2 Battle, where I pretty much had to FORCE myself to finish that game just so I could unlock some Chao Garden goodies. Onto the other three teams!

( Also, what's with all the Colours hate? ;< That game's amazing, yo! Arguably the best after Generations, anyhow. )


----------



## Li. (May 3, 2015)

*My favorite Sonic game of all time would probably be, "Sonic Adventure: Battle 2" - I had it on the Dreamcast and the GameCube and absolutely loved the Chao Garden. 

As for my most hated, don't think I really have hated one...*


----------



## eggs (May 4, 2015)

loved - sonic chronicles: the dark brotherhood (does anybody else here like that game too??), sonic heroes, sonic adventure DX (director's cut), sonic advance.

hated - shadow the hedgehog, all of the sonic boom games, sonic rush.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (May 4, 2015)

eggs said:


> loved - sonic chronicles: the dark brotherhood (does anybody else here like that game too??)



Like it? I love it! It was actually the game that got me into the series! A bit of an odd start, and maybe it's the RPG-loving side of me talking, but Chronicles isn't as bad as a lot of other Sonic fans make it out to be.

If you don't mind me asking, though, why did you hate Rush?



PlasmaPower said:


> Colors feels dated compared to Unleashed and Generations. I don't really think Colors was that great either, especially when you played Generations before this.



Sadly, I have none of the consoles Generations is for aside from the 3DS... so I've never played it. Do you happen to know is the 3DS version is similar to console?


----------



## Ragdoll (May 4, 2015)

played Sonic Adventure DX on Dreamcast when i was 6/7 years old and played it when it came out on GC. prob my most fav sonic game lol

worst one i played is Lost World on 3ds. or SA2 because i remember complaining that i couldnt move around freely and the only thing i liked about SA2 is chao world lol


----------



## Panazel Maria (May 4, 2015)

My favorite Sonic game? Hmm...Sonic Adventure 2 Battle is simply amazing in its own right, and I also liked Secret Rings zel. Sure, Secret Rings starts pretty slow, but it's definitely a lot more fun than some >other< games of the time... My favorite is probably Sonic Rush.

As for hated Sonic games, I don't hate 06. 06 has lots of funny glitches that keep me coming back to see just how many glass shards the game can be shattered into. I do, however, dislike 3DS Lost World (has anyone seen the CAMERA ANGLES in that? You can see so little at once it's awful) and Sonic Boom WiiU (because it lacks personality! Feels like a licensed game, which is strange considering the cartoon is just fine!). Absolute worst is GBA Sonic Genesis. It lags so bad, it shouldn't even exist on the GBA if it was properly planned out, geez (it came out AFTER Sonic Rush!).


----------



## Cirom (May 4, 2015)

Earth Wolf-Howl said:


> Sadly, I have none of the consoles Generations is for aside from the 3DS... so I've never played it. Do you happen to know is the 3DS version is similar to console?



The 3DS version of Generations is completely different from the Console version, with completely different level variety and a "Handheld" Era instead of a "Modern" era. Additionally, Modern Sonic in Generations 3DS plays more like his Sonic Rush counterpart, rather than the Console Modern Sonic, which I feel is why most people hate the 3DS version of Generations. Personally, though - I wouldn't have it any other way! The game's great and HORRIDLY overlooked! ;<

Also, somewhat unrelated to the topic, but *Panazel* - can you use a different font colour? I literally can't read your post unless I highlight it, which is extremely awkward.


----------



## eggs (May 4, 2015)

Earth Wolf-Howl said:


> Like it? I love it! It was actually the game that got me into the series! A bit of an odd start, and maybe it's the RPG-loving side of me talking, but Chronicles isn't as bad as a lot of other Sonic fans make it out to be.
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, though, why did you hate Rush?



you're literally the first person i've ever met that loves dark brotherhood. i'm so happy, holy cow--
that game was one of the best video games of my childhood! (especially since i was able to subtly put sonic with everybody, thanks to the use of those multiple-choice selections oops)

eh, rush was kind of like... the equivalent of all the platform sequels of the first super mario bros game for me. the first few platform games featuring sonic and everybody were pretty great. after a while, though, it starts to get really old, you know? if i wanted a game just like the previous one, i would stay with the previous game, not go with the new one. easier on my wallet and no time wasted seeing if there's anything cool, just to get disappointed. :s
it felt like the creators of rush were trying to put a brand new twist by adding this new character (blaze) and her backstory, and while it was appreciated, it didn't feel like enough at all. that, and it was really boring.
however, this is all just my opinion!! the reviews for sonic rush were positive overall, so my opinion seems to be out of the ordinary.


----------



## Panazel Maria (May 4, 2015)

Cirom said:


> Also, somewhat unrelated to the topic, but *Panazel* - can you use a different font colour? I literally can't read your post unless I highlight it, which is extremely awkward.



Hmm....this color better zel? Sorry about the high font color, I wasn't sure if it was a problem on this board. Seven posts and two people pointed it out already so I think, yeah, my fur color is a bit too bright for text.

Maybe some people dislike how reliant on boosting you are in Rush/Rush Adventure/Generations 3DS? I dunno...Personally, I like the boost-focused gameplay, but I can see where the complaints come from.


----------



## Solus (May 4, 2015)

Am I the only one who thinks that Sonic 06 is a decent game with fantastic music? *hides*


----------



## Panazel Maria (May 4, 2015)

Colorless-Tune said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that Sonic 06 is a decent game with fantastic music? *hides*



I'm not sure about the game itself, but the music? I will not question liking the music; most of the themes are enjoyable. While the game might not play great, it sure does sound great zel.~


----------



## hollowbunnie (May 5, 2015)

My ultimate favourite sonic game of all time would have to be Sonic the Hedgehog: 2 for the sega genesis! My siblings and I played that game so much I know each level like the back of my hand! The worst? Probably the sonic 3D one. It was so hard to navigate that one!


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (May 5, 2015)

eggs said:


> you're literally the first person i've ever met that loves dark brotherhood. i'm so happy, holy cow--
> that game was one of the best video games of my childhood! (especially since i was able to subtly put sonic with everybody, thanks to the use of those multiple-choice selections oops)
> 
> eh, rush was kind of like... the equivalent of all the platform sequels of the first super mario bros game for me. the first few platform games featuring sonic and everybody were pretty great. after a while, though, it starts to get really old, you know? if i wanted a game just like the previous one, i would stay with the previous game, not go with the new one. easier on my wallet and no time wasted seeing if there's anything cool, just to get disappointed. :s
> ...



Those multiple-choice selections caused me endless joy when I was younger.

Ah, I see. Makes sense. I always thought Rush was kind of similar to Advance, so I couldn't really follow why you weren't into it- but thank you for elaborating!



Cirom said:


> The 3DS version of Generations is completely different from the Console version, with completely different level variety and a "Handheld" Era instead of a "Modern" era. Additionally, Modern Sonic in Generations 3DS plays more like his Sonic Rush counterpart, rather than the Console Modern Sonic, which I feel is why most people hate the 3DS version of Generations. Personally, though - I wouldn't have it any other way! The game's great and HORRIDLY overlooked! ;<
> 
> Also, somewhat unrelated to the topic, but *Panazel* - can you use a different font colour? I literally can't read your post unless I highlight it, which is extremely awkward.



All right; thank you!


----------



## spCrossing (May 5, 2015)

Colorless-Tune said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that Sonic 06 is a decent game with fantastic music? *hides*


Sonic's Story is the only thing tolerable about that game.
The rest is just a mess.

The music's great, I do have to agree with you on that.
Not the best Sonic soundtrack, but its still really good.


----------



## EndlessElements (May 5, 2015)

has anyone talked about Sonic CD yet?


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 5, 2015)

EndlessElements said:


> has anyone talked about Sonic CD yet?



It was alright. The level design is a bit too vertical for my liking, but the soundtrack (the Japanese one anyways) is awesome.


----------



## spCrossing (May 5, 2015)

EndlessElements said:


> has anyone talked about Sonic CD yet?


Eh, its alright.
I don't like the level design though, that's my only real gripe with the game.

It does have the best Sonic soundtrack of all time though, the Japanese soundtrack is just...gorgeous, I can listen to it all day long.


----------



## Zan (May 5, 2015)

I actually completely forgot about Dark Brotherhood which is a shame because I did like it. I love turned based RPGs and multiple choice responses, so while it was not _nearly_ as in-depth as I would have wanted (and I hate combat that requires my input for moves to work) I had fun with it even when I had to replay a large section. Only actual bad points I have is needing to do those stylus tricks sometimes perfectly or fail the move (ugh Cream), the soundtrack is dull and some of Sonic's responses were pretty wildly out of character, though that's the nature of multiple choice dialogue.

Sonic Battle for the Gameboy Advance was another one I forget about but really liked. I freely admit its repetitive and some of the challenges in story mode are just ridiculous with a weak Emerl, but I just love the story!


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 5, 2015)

Since nobody mentioned Advance 3 yet, I'm going to let out my opinion.

Of course, it has a lot of stuff that can crush you, there are bottomless pits abound, and the chao are hard to find, but I still kinda liked it. I liked the partner system and I think it has the best soundtrack of the Advance series. In short, there's a charm to it that makes me come back to it.


----------



## Ayaya (May 7, 2015)

The only Sonic game I played was Adventure & Adventure 2. I LOVE that game. Unfortunately I didn't like other Sonic games I've tried, I don't really like platformer in the first place. 

Ugh, now I really want the game on Steam but not sure if I can have as much fun playing it on PC without a controller...


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 7, 2015)

Man SEGA is in a really, really big slum. I read they're mainly focusing on PC/Mobile games now, barely making a profit, and had to hand out a ton of job layoffs. I don't expect to see a new Sonic game after Boom unless something changes. I agree with this one guy though. It would be cool if Nintendo bought out SEGA and just turned the whole franchise around.


----------



## toadsworthy (May 7, 2015)

I really liked Sonic Heroes, but nothing beats the Original 4 games for genesis... I never played any of the bad ones, because I heard they were terrible ahead of time lol


----------



## EndlessElements (May 7, 2015)

i should really get back into playing Sonic Colors since it's only 20 dollars at Walmart


----------

